# Monthly Shonen Rival



## fxu (Mar 28, 2008)

_copypasta from mangahelpers_


I thought it would be interesting to have a thread for the new Kodansha's magazine called Monthly Shonen Rival.

​
Official site: Link
First issue: April 4th, 2008 (500円)

*Line-up* (japanese list with images)
Adventure/battles manga
- *Monster Hunter Orage*, by Hiro Mashima (Rave, Monster Soul, Fairy Tail) (image and info)
- *Blazer Drive*, by Seishi Kishimoto (666Satan) (image)
- *Holy Talker*, by Rando Ayamine (GetBackers)
- *Zettai Senshi Foolish*, by Yuki Kobayashi (Akkera Kanjincho)

Sports manga
- *Naniwa no Tora*, by Jôji Morikawa (Hajime no Ippo) [48 pages one-shot]
- *Kuro Obi! Hayata*, by Kazuya Sakuta (martial arts)
- *Otôto Catcher ore Pitcher de!*, by Shinji Tsunaka (baseball)

Mystery/suspense manga
- *Meitantei Pashiri-kun*, by Umetamago and Wine Hinamatsuri (about young detectives)
- *Ann Cassandra*, by Gumi Tendo and Gorô Hifumishi
- *Enma*, by Masaki Nonoya and Kei Tsuchiya

Comedy manga
- *Rukia in the room*, by Hekiru Hikawa [one-shot]
- *Aoi-sama ga ikasete akeru*, by Kiki Suihei
- *Kitsune no yomeiri*, by Satoshi Takagi
- *Gal Otoko: the bakutan!*, by Takashi Nakamura

Gag manga
- *Jôji Edogawa*, by Yûichirô Omae
- *Ima Sugu Click!*, by Takeru Nagayoshi
- *Kikai Shônen Mechaboy*, by Nobuhiro Kawanishi
- *Hontoni Atta! Reibai sensei*, by Hideyoshi Matsumoto
- *Moyashimon Tokubetsu Hen*, by Masayuki Ishikawa [one-shot, color page]


*1st Shōnen Rival Comic Grand Prix contest*
It's a manga contest made by Kodansha. The results are already announced in the magazine's website. The winners are given the chance to publish their winner story or a new manga serialized in the Monthly Shonen Rival magazine. The second contest is still open until the end of May.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2008)

I really don't understand how Hiro can make a new manga while FairyTail is running, the quality of FT better not drop. Tho a new manga by Rando Ayamine is welcome.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I really don't understand how Hiro can make a new manga while FairyTail is running, the quality of FT better not drop. Tho a new manga by Rando Ayamine is welcome.



Difficult? You do know this magazine is monthly it gives him enough time to do two series just like Oh! Great with Air Gear and Tenjo Tenge plus a bunch of other manga-ka that do more then one manga at a time. If he was doing his new manga in a weekly or bi-montly magazine then there would have been a chance of a drop of quality.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet looking forward to Monster Hunter Orange, Blazer Drive, Holy Talker, and Naniwa no Tora(one-shot based on Sendo ^.^).


----------



## Zoe (May 7, 2008)

Just a head's up, the second issue is out, and translations are starting to hit for a few of them.


----------



## Penance (Jul 14, 2008)

Great bunch of manga...


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 14, 2008)

Ann Cassandra is amazing

Good way to debut (if it is indeed a debut for the pair)


----------

